# Importing a car from the US



## kcsistla (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife is a Malaysian citizen, and we are planning to move back to MY from the US. We have a Toyota Camry 2010 (one year old, 12000 miles) and would like to know what kind of import duties are levied by MY customs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

There may be other restrictions since your car will be Left Hand Drive. It is Right Hand Drive here.


----------



## expatkl (Jun 15, 2010)

Technically you can. But expect to pay an arm and a leg for a 2010 Toyota Camry. A brand new Camry in Malaysia costs around $50,000. So expect to pay at between $20K-25K in duty fees alone. And when you want to sell it. No one will want to buy it from you because it is left hand drive.


----------



## kcsistla (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for your kind reply. When you say a comparable Toy Cam 2010 costs $50K in MY, are you implying that it costs 50,000 MYR or USD?


----------



## expatkl (Jun 15, 2010)

kcsistla said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. When you say a comparable Toy Cam 2010 costs $50K in MY, are you implying that it costs 50,000 MYR or USD?


Unfortunately I meant US Dollars. You can check out Cars for Sale | Used Cars | Car Price | Malaysia Car Classified : Carlist.my to get an idea of car costs. But generally Japanese cars like Toyota and Honda cost about double in Malaysia. A brand new Honda Civic costs $35,000 (USD).


----------



## kcsistla (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your clarification. It's easy to now make a decision to sell my car here in the US.


----------

